# Need advice on removing old gas starter pipe in fireplace



## TexasFishman (Dec 17, 2016)

I have purchased a gas log kit to convert our wood-burning fireplace to a ceramic-log/gas fireplace. The fireplace currently has the following gas starter pipe in place:

http://i.imgur.com/7pIbeqB.jpg

Using a pipe wrench, I have tried to loosen both sides of the starter pipe, to the left and right of the splitter. It isn't budging. And I'm worried about knocking something loose underneath the brickwork (crawlspace).

My original plan was to remove the starter pipe and splitter, and then connect the new gas log set to the threaded gas line. But I can't seem to get anything to budge--and am also now questioning my overall plan in general.

Open to any advice, please! Thanks!!


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 19, 2016)

Do you have access to the gas line in the crawl space?
Where is the shut off for this gas line?
Is the shut off accessible?
I would shut the gas off at that shut off & if you cannot loosen any of the fittings, 
start cutting the pipe with a sawzall in the firebox.
Work your way back towards the shut off, until you
get to a fitting that you CAN remove.
Once you get it apart, then run CSS Flex gas line like
Trac-Pipe or Ward Flex back into the firebox.


----------



## webby3650 (Dec 27, 2016)

You need to heat it up with a handheld map gas or propane torch. Get it good and red hot then it will turn with pipe wrenches.


----------

